# sneezy, sniffly rats!



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

About a week ago my brother and I got our rats. I chose a seemingly very healthy rat and against my advice my brother chose a Blue hooded dumbo that was sneezing... alot. Any ways the shop owner overheard me talking to my brother about how mabye he should pick a diffrent rat and she said that earlier that day one of her new employs accidently put pine bedding into the rat cage and that she would quite sneezing as soon as we took her home. I had heard that pine was bad for rats but never knew why so when she said it just made some rats sneeze it seemed to make sense. So we took her home and at the time they were just cute harmless sneezes and a week later she is still sneezing, just less, some time I can hear her breath while other times she seems fine, and my other rat is starting to sneeze! I am super worried and feel really bad about not going with my gut and making my brother chose a diffrent rat!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Are they just sneezing? Or is there any other funny sounds like wheezing, crackling or gurgling? Do they have porphyrin (red fluid) on their eyes or nose? 

What bedding do you have them on now?

Its possible your babies have the beginnings of a URI (upper respiratory infection) and might need to see a rat vet.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

um, The one I originally thought was sick sometimes makes more of a wheezing/ragged noise insted of a sneezy noise but only some times. And neither of them seem to have that red stuff. They are in a well ventalated cage with "Kaytee" Aspen bedding.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm...I found Kaytee very dusty and that's where I got my lice infestation from :roll: Do you freeze your bedding just in case? This will kill any stowaways. 

Keep a close eye/ear on that breathing...it changes or worsens at all I would get them to a vet.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Hmmm...I found Kaytee very dusty and that's where I got my lice infestation from :roll: Do you freeze your bedding just in case? This will kill any stowaways.
> 
> Keep a close eye/ear on that breathing...it changes or worsens at all I would get them to a vet.


No I don't but thanks for the tip! Thanks soooooooo much, it's a relife to know what i should be looking for, and at least have a plan for if they are sick. i'll probablly switch bedding brands to see if it helps, do you have any recomendations?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you are trying to find out if they are having problems with their bedding, you can put them on fleece...change it every 3 days. Most rats are not allergic or have problems with fleece and it will tell you a lot. 

I use bales of Nepco aspen myself...its not dusty but not many people can get it 

I also have a few cages on fleece, oldie girl with PT (pituitary tumour), Moth on her own loves her fleece, and my old nakie girls as well.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, for the advice it's really been helpful and I really appretiate it. I will definetly be trying the fleece.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Since we are on the topic of care. What are you feeding your babies? Maybe I can make suggestions there too, or even how to make some easy homemade rat toys


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are currently eating "Kaytee" Forti-diet crunch and I mix in dried fruits the and an ocasional treat. They have a little toy that I put fresh fruits and veggies in and it makes them have to yank it out throgh the holes. For treats I have "Timmothy Tots yogurt covered hay nuggets and "yoggies"


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ouch. Kaytee anything is considered bad. Can you get lab blocks nearby? Mazuri is sold at PetSmart. And there are other ones that are decent. If you are able to order online there's some awesome places that will ship quality blocks to you. I can give you links 

Yogies are pure sugar and shouldn't be fed often. Hay is not something they can eat...alfalfa is mostly indigestable for rats.

But Yay for fresh veggies and fruits 

Do you know the forbidden foods list?
http://www.petratscanada.com/forbidden_foods.htm


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Really, I think the petstore owner lied to my face. She said that the "Kaytee" was a good brand. Thank you for correcting me! What food brand would you recomend?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

rattieluver said:


> Really, I think the petstore owner lied to my face. She said that the "Kaytee" was a good brand. Thank you for correcting me! What food brand would you recomend?


Petstores often lie, they don't know and want to sell you their product. :roll:

Mazuri at Petsmart is decent although they sell only the 5663 which is 23% protein . Low protein, low fat is how you want your ratties diet to be.

Or you can order Harlan Teklad online at Kim's Ark Rescue...
Its $1 a lb plus shipping usually.

You would probably want the 2018...its a good block for babies and adults alike, and its 18% protein. 

then you supplement with the veggies and occasional fruit. 

Ooh I guess I should ask where you live!!!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

I live in the USA, Minnesota


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> rattieluver said:
> 
> 
> > Really, I think the petstore owner lied to my face. She said that the "Kaytee" was a good brand. Thank you for correcting me! What food brand would you recomend?
> ...



Sorry but I have to go right now but I found your advice extreamly helpful. I will definetly be on tomorrow and if you had any more advice/questions please type it up and I will definetly get back to you. Also I wrote some thing in the "Behavior" section and if you would read it you have no idea how much it would be appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------

